# Cummins 6.7 L Diesel Chips



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone chip a 6.7L Cummins yet? I'm looking at various options and need some input please!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here are a couple of links with people that have the 6.7L engines

http://www.cumminsforum.com/

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/index.php

http://www.turbodieselregister.com/


----------



## drpepper (Dec 30, 2007)

Check out http://www.moonlightdiesel.com this guy is in cache valley and knows everything about dodge cummins, His name is Terry Thain and he runs a diesel shop that is top of the line, check out his pulling truck on his web site, WOW!!! I plan on going to the pulls this year.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for that MoonlightDiesel link!


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

A friend had the edge put on his and had it taken off the next day.He said it was gettin way hot just drivin without a load or anything.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if you are looking for more power I would suggest looking into changing the gear ratio first, the cummins does have enough power to pull anything that you can afford to buy.

increasing Hp alone is not the way to go.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> if you are looking for more power I would suggest looking into changing the gear ratio first, the cummins does have enough power to pull anything that you can afford to buy.
> 
> increasing Hp alone is not the way to go.


I would consider regearing at about the 37" tire point. With that size tire you could go either way, but I would do it for sure with 38s or bigger. With 35s or under it's really not necessary. You could use that much money to do a programmer, exhaust, gauges, and possibly an intake. And horsepower alone makes a huge difference. I've owned 2 diesel pickups is on 35s with "chips", and they out pull stock trucks by a ridiculous margin.

Now, the only way I'd agree with sagebrush is if you're talkin about a gasoline engine (which the Cummins 6.7 is not). Chipping a gasser will probably give you an extra 15%, and having the correct gear ratio may feel about the same. Gas engines like to operate at their torque peak. So when you change that by going with bigger tires it makes a big difference. Diesels have mammoth torque always, provided the turbo is spooling pretty well. For this reason, diesels don't seem to mind bigger tires nearly as much.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> if you are looking for more power I would suggest looking into changing the gear ratio first, the cummins does have enough power to pull anything that you can afford to buy.


Spoken like a gasman. Your average full size V8 gasser is going to generate in the neighborhood of 350 pound feet of torque, most of which becomes available at certain optimal RPMs.

A diesel with a moderate chip program will create 700 pound feet in a broad curve that is available in gobs at about any RPM. This vast bounty of torque is much more tolerant of bigger tires or towing loads. Considering you can get 400 HP and 700 pound feet out of 6.5 to 6.7 liter diesels with very moderate tuners for under $400, regearing for $1400 makes no sense at all unless you want to run 44" boggers or something. My truck thinks its 37x13.50 R20s are stock meats!


----------

